# Friends beat up my 70-200ii (and paid me for it) - should I buy a new one?



## rwong48 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hey all,

I got a 70-200 f/2.8L IS II about 4 years ago. I didn't use it that much (maybe once every 2-3 months), so I lent it to some wedding videography friends. Since they were making money off of my lens, I charged them, but a cheap "friends rate" of $25/wedding (approx 1 every 2 weeks). Over 4 years, they've paid me out like $2000. Not sure why they didn't buy their own, but my "friends rate" was a steal. Anyways, I could buy one new for $1800 when a good deal appears.

It doesn't get tack-sharp focus any more. I've tried microadjusting on a couple focus charts and even during concerts (during artists that I don't care about). I find myself using my 300mm f/4L IS or 200mm f/2.8 II because my 70-200ii just isn't as sharp as it used to be.

Should I send it in? Or should I sell it and just buy a new one? I'm leaning towards selling it, because I don't really want it any more given its exterior condition, even if the optics were fixed.


----------



## brad-man (Sep 17, 2014)

I guess it depends on just how beat up it is. Obviously, you'll get less money for it relative to how much cosmetic damage there is, but if it is also optically inferior, you may have trouble selling it. I would send it in to Canon for a tuneup so you can show prospective buyers that at least the lens performs to specs. Then replace it with a shiny new one if you feel the need. You could always buy a Lencoat for it.


----------



## AmbientLight (Sep 17, 2014)

Just sell it. Being preoccupied with the look of your gear and having less than perfect confidence in getting the results you want is no good. The important part is that you do not make a loss on this.


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 17, 2014)

AmbientLight said:


> Just sell it. Being preoccupied with the look of your gear and having less than perfect confidence in getting the results you want is no good. The important part is that you do not make a loss on this.



I agree.


----------



## Menace (Sep 17, 2014)

Service it then sell it and get a brand new one


----------



## Lurker (Sep 17, 2014)

Service it and next time your friends want to rent it tell them you can't because you had it fixed up and you're going to sell it. Offer to sell it to them at the friends adjusted rate, maybe knock off $100 from the going ebay rates.


----------



## Daniel 78d (Sep 17, 2014)

Menace said:


> Service it then sell it and get a brand new one



I agree. Try to look at like people that flip products for a living. They service them professionally to get them in correct running order then sell for what they can.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 17, 2014)

sell as is "be honest with current condition" and move on.


----------



## Steve (Sep 18, 2014)

If its not sharp and you're honest about it in the ad, you will probably get less for it then you would if you had it serviced first, especially if it looks tore up. I know, because this is how I try to get cheap gear. I got a 17-35 2.8 that was a bit busted but fixable for $200 and spent ~$180 getting it serviced. I could probably sell it now for like $600-700 or so. I got my 300 2.8 with a bunch of cosmetic damage for less than $2k and then the people I bought it from had to pay to have it fixed when it wasn't working right. Ebay looks after buyers, btw. Its just better all around to make sure its in good working order or you have to sell "As is, for parts or repair" for a lot less. No one wants a lens that doesn't work unless its really really really cheap.

As an aside, who cares what your gear looks like? What is this, a fashion show? Get it fixed and use it, or sell it and buy a fancy watch or something.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 18, 2014)

Another angle: If I was going to buy your lens, I'd give you its value given its cosmetic condition less repairs and shipping; as long as you have the box etc then I regard it as worth fixing.

Jim


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 18, 2014)

I'd send it in to Canon. It's nice that they paid for you to get a new one... but I'm not sure I would elect to sell it... shame that it isn't tack sharp... even when you manually focus on a stationary object?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 18, 2014)

I'd also recommend having it adjusted. Its likely that some minor adjustments to the internal elements will put it in top condition.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Sep 18, 2014)

rwong48 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I got a 70-200 f/2.8L IS II about 4 years ago. I didn't use it that much (maybe once every 2-3 months), so I lent it to some wedding videography friends. Since they were making money off of my lens, I charged them, but a cheap "friends rate" of $25/wedding (approx 1 every 2 weeks). Over 4 years, they've paid me out like $2000. Not sure why they didn't buy their own, but my "friends rate" was a steal. Anyways, I could buy one new for $1800 when a good deal appears.
> 
> ...


If you don't get confidence with your lens, it's simple, send in to Canon for calibration and sell it right after that anbd buy a new one.
I love my 70-200mm f2.8L IS II


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 18, 2014)

It's times like this I really wish Roger was running a second business.

I would literally send him every lens I buy for inspection (which would probably just be one or two every year, but hey, maybe I'm not the only one).


----------



## mwh1964 (Sep 25, 2014)

Spend the 200 on a canon check and keep running your business.


----------

